# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Продам молотки, конуса, полотенцосушитель!!!

## NeD777

Продам молотки по 15грн. медный 40грн.
Полотенцосушитель нержавейка 200грн.
Конуса по 15грн.
Патрон под конус 25грн. 
Отвертка ударная с насадками 70грн.
Гирька 200гр. 15грн.

----------


## NeD777

Бруски лодочка 15грн. немного меньше 10грн. маленькие по 7грн. 
Зубило новое 15грн.
Манометры по 20грн.

----------


## NeD777

пррррроооодам))))

----------


## NeD777

ап

----------


## sapelkin

А это точно тахометры? мне кажется, что это манометры! ап!

----------


## NeD777

да это монометры!! спасибо

----------


## NeD777

продам

----------


## NeD777

ап

----------


## NeD777

ап!!

----------


## NeD777

ап

----------


## NeD777

ап

----------


## NeD777

продам

----------


## NeD777

ап

----------


## NeD777

продам

----------


## NeD777

ап

----------


## NeD777

продам

----------


## NeD777

ап! молотков нет

----------


## NeD777

ап

----------


## NeD777

ап

----------


## NeD777

ап

----------


## NeD777

ап

----------


## NeD777

ап

----------


## Сергей Андреев

на полотенцесушителе резьба есть ?  конуса зачем они нужны?

----------


## NeD777

да резьба есть, конуса морзе для сверел с конусным наконечником.

----------


## NeD777

ап

----------


## NeD777

ап

----------


## NeD777

ап

----------


## NeD777

ап

----------


## NeD777

ап

----------


## NeD777

ап

----------


## NeD777

ап

----------


## NeD777

ап

----------


## NeD777

ап

---------- Сообщение добавлено  28.02.2015 в 08:00 ----------

ап

----------


## NeD777

ап

----------


## NeD777

ап

----------


## NeD777

ап

----------


## NeD777

ап

----------


## NeD777

ап

----------

